# Go ad-free and more by becoming a Canon Rumors PRO.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

> Over the last few years, I have been asked to provide a way to give people the option to directly support this site and community. I never wanted to have a “donate” button, so I have just left it up to display advertising revenue and affiliate revenue.
> I have decided to open up memberships for readers of the site to remove all of the display ads on Canon Rumors, as well as providing some other bonuses.
> I am actively working with vendors to provide bonuses to CR Pro members, whether it be exclusive discounts on gear and software. On the CR Pro Lifetime Plus plan, I will be giving away sometime free every year, and that will likely always happen in Q4 of every year.
> The no advertising experience really speeds to site up. For those using Adblockers, I totally get it, however, I’ll be honest in saying I’m going to be going around them in the near future and there will be some ads displayed.
> This program is also going to evolve, I wanted to do a few other things, but the current global...



Continue reading...


----------



## bbb34 (Sep 4, 2020)

You should ask for funding from Canon PR department.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 4, 2020)

Hopefully this will make it easier for you too! And thanks for not bloating the site down with ads.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 4, 2020)

Just don’t take down the bikini swimsuit ads.


----------



## DrToast (Sep 4, 2020)

Done.


----------



## Marximusprime (Sep 4, 2020)

Even with an adblocker I still get annoying banner ads at the bottom. Firefox counts 118 blocked already.


----------



## LensFungus (Sep 4, 2020)

I would pay for the option that Sonyalpharumors people have to see a lot more ads.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Sep 4, 2020)

Which level gets me info on the C70


----------



## Rumourhasit (Sep 4, 2020)

Done


----------



## markazali (Sep 4, 2020)

Any chance you guys can join Scroll (Scroll.com)?


----------



## RaPhoto (Sep 4, 2020)

Done.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 4, 2020)

How much extra for venomous-troll free?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

markazali said:


> Any chance you guys can join Scroll (Scroll.com)?



I'd like to keep this in-house.


----------



## magarity (Sep 4, 2020)

How about a "CR Enthusiast" level that's half all those prices and just gets rid of the popup (at the bottom) and autoplaying video ads?


----------



## MichaelPDX (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy to pay for this content and lose the ads


----------



## domo_p1000 (Sep 4, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Would signing up for CR Pro Lifetime Plus just cause you a lot of extra hassle because I live in the UK?


----------



## WriteLight (Sep 4, 2020)

If you come up with (or if I am missing) a non-PayPal option, let me know. I would love to support you.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

magarity said:


> How about a "CR Enthusiast" level that's half all those prices and just gets rid of the popup (at the bottom) and autoplaying video ads?



That's a pretty cool idea, let me check on how difficult that would be to implement. It'll probably be next week before I hear back.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

WriteLight said:


> If you come up with (or if I am missing) a non-PayPal option, let me know. I would love to support you.



Paypal is it. Unless you're in Canada, you could send an EMT.


----------



## 20Dave (Sep 4, 2020)

Considering how often I go to this site (even though I rarely post), the rates are more than fair for me.


----------



## Wobbler (Sep 4, 2020)

magarity said:


> How about a "CR Enthusiast" level that's half all those prices and just gets rid of the popup (at the bottom) and autoplaying video ads?


I'm all for that. I've got various equilibrium problems and easily triggered migraines secondary to a brain injury. I've had times when the flashing ads piling on top of each other and the autoplay videos have made me sick before I could get the browser closed. Right now I've only got three ads on this screen; I had six on the last screen. I love this site, and I don't want to be one of those people who whines about something that's free; I think the modest fees requested are more than reasonable.


----------



## dwarven (Sep 4, 2020)

I'll definitely be subbing in the near future. This is the first site I come to every day


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 4, 2020)

I would be OK with supporting this site with a few subs as I really enjoy reading the posts and hearing about the latest rumors


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 4, 2020)

Worth it. Ads gone and still lot's of information.


----------



## ken (Sep 4, 2020)

Lifetime is a no-brainer at that price.


----------



## kirbic (Sep 4, 2020)

Done, and glad to support Canonrumors.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm paid up $50.00


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Sep 4, 2020)

I'd be more inclined to pay for a Pro membership if the site name had correct spelling, after all, "rumours" is the correct English (the language of England) spelling... just saying. Then again, it also annoys me no end when I see the unit of length incorrectly named in Canon User Manuals as "meters" instead of the correct international spelling of "metres".
On a different note, amongst all the kerfuffle about the R5 and R6's video capabilities which I couldn't give a fat rat's clack about, I've noticed very little media attention to the outstanding shutter life ratings on the new cameras, being 300,000 for the EOS R6 and a staggering 500,000-shot shutter life for the R5. That alone means far more to me than all of the video stuff combined.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Sep 4, 2020)

Maybe it's because I'm on mobile, but I can't seem to figure out how to upgrade. I'll try again when I get home from work.


----------



## ReflexVE (Sep 4, 2020)

Lifetime sub here, well worth it.


----------



## bgoyette (Sep 4, 2020)

magarity said:


> How about a "CR Enthusiast" level that's half all those prices and just gets rid of the popup (at the bottom) and autoplaying video ads?



agree. I’m happy to pony up. But those mosquito ad videos are serious garbage, and I think aren’t good for any site. They discourage traffic. CR has become almost unusable on IOS mobile lately...


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for giving us this great option.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

PhotoGenerous said:


> Maybe it's because I'm on mobile, but I can't seem to figure out how to upgrade. I'll try again when I get home from work.



It's not overly intuitive.

Go to the forum on mobile > press the menu button at the top left > click your username > click "your account" > and you'll see "Account Upgrades".

You should be able to use this link: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/account/upgrades


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 4, 2020)

I'll admit it. I've been running adblock on this site since forever and have never been bothered by any adverts.

So I've signed up and paid my dues not because I want to get rid of the ads, but because I want to support the work being done here. 

Question - will paid-up members be marked in a different way within this forum? I think that would be a good incentive for people to pay to upgrade if it shows who is actively supporting the site. I might even be more polite to them in my replies


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I'll admit it. I've been running adblock on this site since forever and have never been bothered by any adverts.
> 
> So I've signed up and paid my dues not because I want to get rid of the ads, but because I want to support the work being done here.
> 
> Question - will paid-up members be marked in a different way within this forum? I think that would be a good incentive for people to pay to upgrade if it shows who is actively supporting the site. I might even be more polite to them in my replies



Yes, there will be a wrapper around your avatar, that should be ready to go next week.

This was more of a soft launch at a low traffic time to make sure it all worked.

Thanks a ton for your support.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)

Done.

Wow. I can actually read content now! 

Thank you.


----------



## Joules (Sep 4, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Yes, there will be a wrapper around your avatar, that should be ready to go next week.


Is that an optional thing? I get the appeal, but would not want it personally.

I love that you provide a better option to support the site.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

Joules said:


> Is that an optional thing? I get the appeal, but would not want it personally.
> 
> I love that you provide a better option to support the site.



I will make note of that, it's probably not too difficult to give you a checkbox in your profile settings. Good idea, thank you.


----------



## AaronT (Sep 4, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I'll admit it. I've been running adblock on this site since forever and have never been bothered by any adverts.
> 
> So I've signed up and paid my dues not because I want to get rid of the ads, but because I want to support the work being done here.
> 
> Question - will paid-up members be marked in a different way within this forum? I think that would be a good incentive for people to pay to upgrade if it shows who is actively supporting the site. I might even be more polite to them in my replies


Yep, in the same situation as you. This is one of my go-to sites. I've signed up.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 4, 2020)

Can you give me an idea of the type’s of gifts your thinking so I can decide which lifetime to choose? @Canon Rumors Guy


----------



## LesC (Sep 4, 2020)

Just signed up for lifetime membership here too


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 4, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Can you give me an idea of the type’s of gifts your thinking so I can decide which lifetime to choose? @Canon Rumors Guy



Also curious on this as well...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Can you give me an idea of the type’s of gifts your thinking so I can decide which lifetime to choose? @Canon Rumors Guy



Mailing things is difficult and expensive, so the first one will be software. I've worked something out with a software vendor for the first gift.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 5, 2020)

Ohhhh.... so pretty w/o ads.


----------



## tron (Sep 5, 2020)

Just upgraded to CR Pro Lifetime


----------



## Jethro (Sep 5, 2020)

Well worth it - I don't add personally much other value by my (lack of) technical knowledge, but I'm a regular user - so good to be able to give something back!

And gee yes it does look great without ad pop-ups.


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 5, 2020)

How about the C70 images & specs? What are you charging for access to those?


----------



## samh004 (Sep 5, 2020)

Recently signed up but long time reader, so I can upgrade. 



Rumours not rumors said:


> On a different note, amongst all the kerfuffle about the R5 and R6's video capabilities which I couldn't give a fat rat's clack about, I've noticed very little media attention to the outstanding shutter life ratings on the new cameras, being 300,000 for the EOS R6 and a staggering 500,000-shot shutter life for the R5. That alone means far more to me than all of the video stuff combined.


While I appreciate this is OT, considering the shutter FPS have increased, wouldn't they end up lasting about the same length of time as cameras prior? Thus, no real difference in longevity.


----------



## mdcmdcmdc (Sep 5, 2020)

This is a great idea and the prices are very reasonable. Thanks for continuing to run this site!!

Since PayPal is the only payment option, what happens if my PayPal account email is different from the email I used to register on CR? Will you still know to apply it to my account?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2020)

mdcmdcmdc said:


> This is a great idea and the prices are very reasonable. Thanks for continuing to run this site!!
> 
> Since PayPal is the only payment option, what happens if my PayPal account email is different from the email I used to register on CR? Will you still know to apply it to my account?



It's no problem.


----------



## NorthernNovice (Sep 5, 2020)

I have blockers on some devices and not on others. The ads are ok.

I still signed up for the *CR Pro Lifetime $50/forever* because you deserve support for the work you put into this site. It has been a great place to come and get news/rumors especially the R5 and R6 rumors. During covid, I have spent more time here reading posts. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Sep 5, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I'll admit it. I've been running adblock on this site since forever and have never been bothered by any adverts.
> So I've signed up and paid my dues not because I want to get rid of the ads, but because I want to support the work being done here.



Ditto. Lifetime ✓


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2020)

Do lifetime members get their money back if they are banned?


----------



## samh004 (Sep 5, 2020)

zim said:


> Do lifetime members get their money back if they are banned?


I would imagine not, as they’d knowingly break the rules to get to that stage. I don’t get my drivers license fees back if I get DQ from driving


----------



## Otara (Sep 5, 2020)

Was happy to buy a year, but dont like autorenew as a default.


----------



## samh004 (Sep 5, 2020)

Otara said:


> Was happy to buy a year, but dont like autorenew as a default.


Pretty standard in forum subscriptions, but you can cancel in your PayPal settings pretty easily.


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 5, 2020)

I use ad-blockers, and had absolutely no idea there were any ads on this site. LoL. Kinda feel bad about that now. Anyway, I'm happy to support your efforts. Lifetime it is.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Sep 5, 2020)

Actually I never saw ads on this site.


----------



## MMikeHH (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm glad that this subject came up. I don't use an ad blocker, but I do use a privacy browser. I use it for all my interactions with all internet sites. I would like to say that it is not the ads per se that are troublesome to me. It is all the bad behavior that comes along with them. if an ad were nothing more than a photo or some well-behaved static HTML on the page, ad blocker or no, the message would be seen and the world would be a happy place. But instead, what we have are ads that pop up and tell us we have won prizes, ads that play videos and sounds, ads that masquerade as news content, ads with completely inappropriate topics, etc. The contrast between my experience using say Chrome and a privacy browser is stark. Viewing sites on Chrome (just for example, not picking on that one in particular) I am literally assaulted with unscrupulous and terrible ad behavior. A privacy browser gives me a tranquil experience focused on the actual content of the site. I don't use it to nefariously get "free content" nor do I have the intent of depriving anyone of ad revenue at all. I do it only to have a peaceful experience online. Anyway, I had to throw that out there so that you understand that perspective.


----------



## Talys (Sep 5, 2020)

Happy to support you and this site. I don't post so much these days... I've been dragged back in to a whole lot of work, so my free time dropped to almost zero... but I still read CR a lot, enjoy seeing the regulars here, and of course, appreciate the unique content, community and the effort 

As others have said, the ask is super-reasonable and I was happy to sign up for a lifetime membership. 

Thank you!

Phil


----------



## freejay (Sep 5, 2020)

This site was very important and heavily used by me in the last years. Happy to pay a fee for all the usage!


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 5, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I'd be more inclined to pay for a Pro membership if the site name had correct spelling, after all, "rumours" is the correct English (the language of England) spelling... just saying. Then again, it also annoys me no end when I see the unit of length incorrectly named in Canon User Manuals as "meters" instead of the correct international spelling of "metres".
> On a different note, amongst all the kerfuffle about the R5 and R6's video capabilities which I couldn't give a fat rat's clack about, I've noticed very little media attention to the outstanding shutter life ratings on the new cameras, being 300,000 for the EOS R6 and a staggering 500,000-shot shutter life for the R5. That alone means far more to me than all of the video stuff combined.


@Canon Rumors Guy ... Time to create canonrumours.co.uk and do some rebranding.


----------



## tungchihyu (Sep 5, 2020)

appreciated for all the hard work you have done, always have visited this site daily. Am a happy Lifetime supporter now


----------



## Wollico (Sep 5, 2020)

Done


----------



## Kit. (Sep 5, 2020)

ken said:


> Lifetime is a no-brainer at that price.


I don't like the dynamics of money flow for lifetime. The site needs some periodically paying subscribers, otherwise the whole ad-free scheme would be unsustainable in the long run, unless there are other ways of monetize that subscriber base.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 5, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I'd be more inclined to pay for a Pro membership if the site name had correct spelling, after all, "rumours" is the correct English (the language of England) spelling... just saying.




I bet Noah Webster was always bottom of his school class at spelling and so thought " I'm going to create a dictshonary wer words r spelt as they sownd"


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 5, 2020)

MMikeHH said:


> I'm glad that this subject came up. I don't use an ad blocker, but I do use a privacy browser.


If you don't mind what browser are you using?


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 5, 2020)

Would love to support this site. Debating between lifetime and lifetime plus. Will make a decision soon


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 5, 2020)

My first login since I upgraded last night before I had to dash out.

Wow all the ads have vanished, I understand why they had to be, but it is so nice to browse this site now without it being cluttered with ads, I was always popping them off, clicking on the X as they appeared, but no need anymore, happy days!


----------



## LesC (Sep 5, 2020)

domo_p1000 said:


> Would signing up for CR Pro Lifetime Plus just cause you a lot of extra hassle because I live in the UK?


 Not a problem. I'm in the UK and have signed up for lifetime membership - works fine!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy ... Time to create canonrumours.co.uk and do some rebranding.


CR is a Canada-based site, and Canadians use British spelling, as do India and Australia, the majority of English speakers.


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> If you don't mind what browser are you using?


Duckduckgo ?


----------



## zim (Sep 5, 2020)

samh004 said:


> I would imagine not, as they’d knowingly break the rules to get to that stage. I don’t get my drivers license fees back if I get DQ from driving


I'd imagine not too it was just a little light poke


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> I'd be more inclined to pay for a Pro membership if the site name had correct spelling, after all, "rumours" is the correct English (the language of England) spelling... just saying. Then again, it also annoys me no end when I see the unit of length incorrectly named in Canon User Manuals as "meters" instead of the correct international spelling of "metres".



For the record, www.canonrumours.com works


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> CR is a Canada-based site, and Canadians use British spelling, as do India and Australia, the majority of English speakers.


I knew it was Canada-based, but made a bad assumption that Canada used the American spelling of the word (actually because of this site). Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## IanB (Sep 5, 2020)

Delighted to support with lifetime membership


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> For the record, www.canonrumours.com works


Shouldn't you have www.canonrumeurs.com as well for the Canadian Francophones?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2020)

As I recall, many years ago when the site was starting up, we had a similar discussion.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 5, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I bet Noah Webster was always bottom of his school class at spelling and so thought " I'm going to create a dictshonary wer words r spelt as they sownd"



I find it even funnier because the U serves no actual phonetic purpose, it's just gratuitous padding. And the Brits aren't consistent about it either, since horror isn't spelled horrour.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Sep 5, 2020)

Done. I'm a lurker, but do visit the site daily.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I find it even funnier because the U serves no actual phonetic purpose, it's just gratuitous padding. And the Brits aren't consistent about it either, since horror isn't spelled horrour.


And Americans use the spelling "glamour" as standard four times out of five - and not "for" times.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And Americans use the spelling "glamour" as standard four times out of five - and not "for" times.



I didn't claim we were consistent. English spelling (or American spelling) is a train wreck. Imagine a language where a spelling bee would be pointless. Whatever that language is, it's not descended from anything spoken by the Angles and the Saxons.

"Glamour" is ironically appropriate since it describes hoity toity-ness anyway. I place it on the level of "ye olde shoppe." But, as I said American spelling is a train wreck too. 

And at least four/for makes a distinction between two different words. What word would "rumour" be confused with if it were spelled "rumor"? 

I guess we have to keep the u in hour too for the same reason.  (Kidding aside, that "ou" actually makes a difference in sound.)


----------



## stevelee (Sep 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Shouldn't you have www.canonrumeurs.com as well for the Canadian Francophones?


I suspect it was from the French -eur endings that the ‘u’ got into the Latin -or words in English in the first place.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 5, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I don't like the dynamics of money flow for lifetime. The site needs some periodically paying subscribers, otherwise the whole ad-free scheme would be unsustainable in the long run, unless there are other ways of monetize that subscriber base.


The lifetime memberships are available just until the end of the month, I assume for that reason.


----------



## tron (Sep 5, 2020)

stevelee said:


> The lifetime memberships are available just until the end of the month, I assume for that reason.


Actually it's until mid-month.
"This membership option will no longer be available after September 15, 2020"


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I suspect it was from the French -eur endings that the ‘u’ got into the Latin -or words in English in the first place.


That is true.


----------



## Mike9129 (Sep 5, 2020)

I reckon you've gone too low with the lifetime plans. 
tbh I'm not sure they're a good idea at all, there's a case study somewhere of American airlines giving away lifetime passes for what seemed like a ridiculous sum, but it ended up costing them a lot of money.

I can see you having problems in a few year's time with those lifetime memberships if you're both offering an ad-free experience for those people and a gift of some sort every year!

Just my 2c


----------



## Kit. (Sep 5, 2020)

stevelee said:


> The lifetime memberships are available just until the end of the month, I assume for that reason.


I don't expect to see a lot of newcomers interested for the lifetime membership (or for any paid membership at all) at this site.


----------



## Joules (Sep 5, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I don't expect to see a lot of newcomers interested for the lifetime membership (or for any paid membership at all) at this site.


What, are you telling us the Sony trolls are not interested in paying money for the privilege to invade the otherwise presumably rational premium-only forum sections?  I'm sure Sony can toss them a coin to assert their dominance


----------



## stevelee (Sep 5, 2020)

A neighbor is originally from eastern NC, did his graduate degrees and post doc work in various parts of the country, and then taught ar the University of Calgary for some years. His kids grew up playing hockey and spelling things that way. He moved back to NC to chair the biology department here. He still says “zed.”


----------



## RiceCanon (Sep 5, 2020)

Done. Beautiful and definitely worth it!


----------



## stevelee (Sep 5, 2020)

Mike9129 said:


> I reckon you've gone too low with the lifetime plans.
> tbh I'm not sure they're a good idea at all, there's a case study somewhere of American airlines giving away lifetime passes for what seemed like a ridiculous sum, but it ended up costing them a lot of money.


The cost of an extra pair of eyeballs viewing an ad free web site is hardly comparable to the cost of airline tickets. There are many things to consider in cost vs. benefit comparisons. There is some value in rewarding and keeping around a base among the most active posters. Money now is considered more valuable than money in the future, as per “time value of money” and NPV calculations. Etc. CR probably calculated these values differently from you,


----------



## Kit. (Sep 5, 2020)

Joules said:


> What, are you telling us the Sony trolls are not interested in paying money for the privilege to invade the otherwise presumably rational premium-only forum sections?  I'm sure Sony can toss them a coin to assert their dominance


I'm not sure exactly why, but this makes me think that...

I would give Harry a free pass. Otherwise his helicopter might be too expensive for him to maintain. It would be a pity to miss his posts in those premium-only forum sections.


----------



## Refraction (Sep 5, 2020)

All the best with it. Should be a great success.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm sad that so many regulars here lose interest in a lens or body the moment controversy fades away. 

This can be seen in how few "how to" threads we have now, and how few posts in lens galleries. I'm guilty too! Just kind of reluctant to post images...Don't want to much public info out there about my gear, my kids, clients...

Sad.

And lighting threads die very quickly.

Just thinking out-loud about the state of photo forums, I guess, CR in particular.


----------



## tron (Sep 6, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I'm not sure exactly why, but this makes me think that...
> 
> I would give Harry a free pass. Otherwise his helicopter might be too expensive for him to maintain. It would be a pity to miss his posts in those premium-only forum sections.


Oh no I disagree! He should pay something (or see the ads) for so much BS he tried to pass on us!


----------



## slclick (Sep 6, 2020)

Basically you all bought your way out of my comments with the Pro Elite Forum. 

Chapeau!


----------



## stevelee (Sep 6, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm sad that so many regulars here lose interest in a lens or body the moment controversy fades away.
> 
> This can be seen in how few "how to" threads we have now, and how few posts in lens galleries. I'm guilty too! Just kind of reluctant to post images...Don't want to much public info out there about my gear, my kids, clients...
> 
> ...


It is a rumors board after all. I would probably have never come here if I hadn’t decided to wait for the 6D2 rather than getting an 80D, and so was interested in rumors about it and it’s arrival on the market.

I have given and received photo advice here, and I’ve posted a few pictures along, mainly to illustrate a topic under discussion. And I’m not in the market for anything that I know of, but I’m sticking around with a lifetime membership.


----------



## slclick (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I didn't claim we were consistent. English spelling (or American spelling) is a train wreck. Imagine a language where a spelling bee would be pointless. Whatever that language is, it's not descended from anything spoken by the Angles and the Saxons.
> 
> "Glamour" is ironically appropriate since it describes hoity toity-ness anyway. I place it on the level of "ye olde shoppe." But, as I said American spelling is a train wreck too.
> 
> ...


Unless all of you are vampires, I'm not certain this lot knows much about glamor/glamour no matter how you slice it. Now, if there are right pond, left pond versions of 'photons' 'codec' and 'pixel well' then sure, your treatises on etymology are acepted, forgiven and blessed.
For me, spelling, grammar and context are right up there with CID posts. People with egos spilling over the razor's edge. Read more Eckhart Tolle.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> Basically you all bought your way out of my comments with the Pro Elite Forum.
> 
> Chapeau!


When you put it that way, its cheap at twice the price.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I'm not sure exactly why, but this makes me think that...
> 
> I would give Harry a free pass. Otherwise his helicopter might be too expensive for him to maintain. It would be a pity to miss his posts in those premium-only forum sections.



Good grief, no. Why allow bullshit into even more places?


----------



## Jethro (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Good grief, no. Why allow bullshit into even more places?


But it is really high quality bullshit!


----------



## Jethro (Sep 6, 2020)

Kit. said:


> I don't like the dynamics of money flow for lifetime. The site needs some periodically paying subscribers, otherwise the whole ad-free scheme would be unsustainable in the long run, unless there are other ways of monetize that subscriber base.


But the higher-$ lifetime fee might also give a nice upfront financial benefit from those who go for it. And the '_Access to PRO member deals and discounts_' might go to your point about ongoing monetisation of subscribers.


----------



## HenWin (Sep 6, 2020)

Can/would you give an example of what your yearly gifts might be? thanks!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2020)

HenWin said:


> Can/would you give an example of what your yearly gifts might be? thanks!



Nothing that comes in the mail, that's an expensive logistical challenge that I cannot promise to fulfil. This year it will be new software, beyond that I don't want to predict what's coming in future years, but I do promise a worthwhile gift every year that will hopefully please a majority of people.


----------



## another_mikey (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad to be able to support this awesome site! it is a really great resource for a Canon user like myself. Thanks for everything you do!

ML


----------



## traktuner (Sep 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Nothing that comes in the mail, that's an expensive logistical challenge that I cannot promise to fulfil. This year it will be new software, beyond that I don't want to predict what's coming in future years, but I do promise a worthwhile gift every year that will hopefully please a majority of people.


Thank you for your time and effort! Following your site for a very long time now, and thought now is the time to finally sign up here  Gift-wise - If it's software, please also think about the macOS people in here


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Sep 6, 2020)

LensFungus said:


> I would pay for the option that Sonyalpharumors people have to see a lot more ads.


... and even a lot more ads for Canon, to balance with ama$on unethical oops sorry, commercial practices


----------



## Thcwub (Sep 6, 2020)

Honestly, and I dont mean to be ungrateful or disrespectful, but Im probably closer to just not using the site anymore (sadly). Between the animated ads cycling on and off at the bottom banner and bottom left, and the automatically playing videos along the right, and then more banners within the forum posts themselves the site has become extremely cumbersome to use. I tried browsing on my phone the other day and found it beyond frustrating to navigate.

At time of writing this page has 5 seperate ad spaces, and the banners at the bottom and bottom left are cycling ads, so over the time its taken me to post this its been roughly 20 seperate ads.

I know you've got to recoup some costs, and I appreciate the work you put in, but it's not worth the absolute ad spam especially when the same info is just rehashed elsewhere on sites that dont have this exposure to ads. Again, not meaning to be ungrateful or disrespectful by any means.


----------



## Robbie_B (Sep 6, 2020)

Signed Up. Thanks for providing us with this mine of great information and discussion.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Sep 6, 2020)

As ads are not disturbing to me, and Paypal is clearly a no go for me, I will keep on with ads. But if you can allow paying with something else (i.e. something that is not asking me for information I don't want to get loaded on the internet), I'd be glad to support the site.
Or maybe I should expatriate to Canada..


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 6, 2020)

stevelee said:


> It is a rumors board after all. I would probably have never come here if I hadn’t decided to wait for the 6D2 rather than getting an 80D, and so was interested in rumors about it and it’s arrival on the market.
> 
> I have given and received photo advice here, and I’ve posted a few pictures along, mainly to illustrate a topic under discussion. And I’m not in the market for anything that I know of, but I’m sticking around with a lifetime membership.



Yes, it is a rumor site, and has been named so since the start. However, there was a much freer exchange of techniques and craft a few years back, and of images too. I am NOT pinning blame on anybody for the site seeming to have become a bit narrowly specialized--and less appealing to photographers in general.

If the expected content involves people questioning Canon and then being hammered over and over by the same regulars for making waves, wow, that ain't much of a draw. And if the site is little more than a place for self declared and perhaps paid influencers to steer people away from Canon or just bicker and snipe...How attractive is that?

But perhaps there might be ways to encourage more posts about advice, etc. If the focus is on rumors, then that's the main, and at times the only draw. Seems that a site that needs views, and now memberships, for income should and could expand the appeal a bit. BUT, getting people comfortable enough to share images is a tough job in 2020!

And are the default image posting settings resulting in smaller, softer images? I'm seeing a lot of surprisingly soft images in the galleries the past couple months.

CHEERS! Go, CR, go!


----------



## SilverBox (Sep 6, 2020)

Everyone gets a hoodie!



Bdbtoys said:


> Also curious on this as well...


----------



## stevelee (Sep 6, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> And are the default image posting settings resulting in smaller, softer images? I'm seeing a lot of surprisingly soft images in the galleries the past couple months.


That's funny. I thought they had gotten better. Maybe I'm posting picture at sizes that it doesn't mess with as much.


----------



## [email protected] canon rumors (Sep 6, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Just don’t take down the bikini swimsuit ads.


 Please let us pay to keep them!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

[email protected] canon rumors said:


> Please let us pay to keep them!



Sometimes adblocker works too well!


----------



## dilbert (Sep 6, 2020)

Another website that I used to frequent a lot went from being free to yearly subscriptions to read the stories (photography based.) There were also a lot of other things going on with that site around that time. Now I rarely go there because what drew me to it stopped and what I find there now is not compelling. Maybe I changed too. This website started out being about rumors. Now it sometimes feels more like a shopping channel. Currnet front page: 7 rumor stories, 4 shopping stories.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2020)

Dilbert, you are anything but new here! A very welcome back.


----------



## Madbox (Sep 6, 2020)

I hated blocking ads, but they bogged the website down terribly. Thanks for making this option available. I visit this site often more than once a day. I'm a lifetime member now. Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2020)

stevelee said:


> That's funny. I thought they had gotten better. Maybe I'm posting picture at sizes that it doesn't mess with as much.


Anything above a width of 2048 px is downsized to 2048 px and the EXIF data removed. Below 2048, the original images are posted along with the EXIF data.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 6, 2020)

Done


----------



## HenWin (Sep 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Nothing that comes in the mail, that's an expensive logistical challenge that I cannot promise to fulfil. This year it will be new software, beyond that I don't want to predict what's coming in future years, but I do promise a worthwhile gift every year that will hopefully please a majority of people.


That's close enough. thanks!


----------



## David_E (Sep 6, 2020)

Done. Hey, it works! No ads!


----------



## stevelee (Sep 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Anything above a width of 2048 px is downsized to 2048 px and the EXIF data removed. Below 2048, the original images are posted along with the EXIF data.


Thanks.

I generally post one of two things, or sometimes both, depending upon what I am wanting to show. I’ll take the 26MP original and produce a 1000 or 1200 px JPEG of the whole image. Or I will do a crop from a small area at 100% to show noise, detail, sharpness, whatever is in question. For macro shots, I’ll generally post both. So that sounds like a good strategy.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2020)

As I asked previously about paid add free, I’m paid up lifetime pro.


----------



## Dholai (Sep 7, 2020)

Done-within 2 minutes of seeing it!

It was a heaven sent for me.
I was just getting to the point where I really started to wonder whether I should stop coming to the site due to those annoying ads which have grown in numbers exponentially recently. I even asked my daughter to find a good ad blocker for me and I was ready to pay for it!!

Now I am wondering- was it done on purpose to push us to this?
Just kidding ! As a Canon fan I really enjoy this site. If there is one web page only I had time to open on a given day- it will most likely be this!

Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 7, 2020)

Are there going to be any associate fees (just like eBay does) for selling/buying gear?


----------



## hymok (Sep 7, 2020)

This is my first post, done the upgrade. Now its great, no ads!


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 7, 2020)

I find it very annoying allready. I'd rather pay for an adblocker compatibile with more sites. Definitely, Canon should pay you. We buy expensive gear. You should get rid of bikini ads and try to sell their products somehow.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 7, 2020)

imho CR has had way too many ads recently, especially those annoying popups, or ads that float. I wish you luck on your endeavour. Not sure how wise offering a US$50 and US$100 lifetime deal is, even if only for a couple of weeks, as I think you would have been better off getting regular members to pay annually - even if you did a buy 5 years and get 2 free deal at the very beginning. Also, not sure how you plan to get around the adblockers, I do not even use them but when I browse with Edge In-Private mode it seems to block them all automatically, as does the strict setting in Firefox. It takes seconds to set up. So right now, I cannot see a single ad, which is great from a user experience. Good luck.


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 7, 2020)

I surely can support the effort. What is a pity, is that those business partners are surely going to be mostly US deals? Sometimes it is difficult to get it delivered into EU by reasonable price. But - we will see ....

What I also think is, that you should allow ppl to register their gear, and not that weird way of gisplaying some automatic badge?


----------



## stevelee (Sep 7, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> I surely can support the effort. What is a pity, is that those business partners are surely going to be mostly US deals? Sometimes it is difficult to get it delivered into EU by reasonable price. But - we will see ....
> 
> What I also think is, that you should allow ppl to register their gear, and not that weird way of gisplaying some automatic badge?


You can override the automatic badge in your profile easily enough. “FT-QL” is certainly not part of the automatic choices.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Sep 7, 2020)

Thcwub said:


> Honestly, and I dont mean to be ungrateful or disrespectful, but Im probably closer to just not using the site anymore (sadly). Between the animated ads cycling on and off at the bottom banner and bottom left, and the automatically playing videos along the right, and then more banners within the forum posts themselves the site has become extremely cumbersome to use. I tried browsing on my phone the other day and found it beyond frustrating to navigate.
> 
> At time of writing this page has 5 seperate ad spaces, and the banners at the bottom and bottom left are cycling ads, so over the time its taken me to post this its been roughly 20 seperate ads.
> 
> I know you've got to recoup some costs, and I appreciate the work you put in, but it's not worth the absolute ad spam especially when the same info is just rehashed elsewhere on sites that dont have this exposure to ads. Again, not meaning to be ungrateful or disrespectful by any means.


I don't suppose people will be queueing up to post in support of your view, or even click the Like button. But let me be the first (and maybe the only) one. I can't use this site on my tablet, where I don't have an ad blocker, because the ads are so intrusive and take up so much of the screen. Are they also the reason why pages take so long to load on my fairly fast Galaxy Tab S4? On the big desktop monitor it's more in proportion, but I turned off my ad blocker a few minutes ago to get a feel for how bad it was and it will be going back on as soon as I've posted this. Reading and writing with graphics flashing constantly on the edge of my field of view is too unpleasant. Even if it's not a deliberate ploy by CRG to get as many as possible to pay </conspiracytheory>, it IS a deliberate tactic by the advertisers. If the ads were (a) reasonable in size and number, and (b) _not animated_, I'd be more than happy to disable the ad blocker permanently, but right now that's not going to happen. And if CRG carries out his threat to include ads which will get around ad blockers, maybe I'll just stop visiting. I know I won't be missed, I'm "just sayin".

I have an antisocial neighbour who plays annoying music in the garden, usually on a sunny afternoon when I want to be outside. So far he hasn't offered to stop doing it if I pay, but you can imagine how such a generous offer would go down.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 7, 2020)

Steve Balcombe said:


> I don't suppose people will be queueing up to post in support of your view, or even click the Like button. But let me be the first (and maybe the only) one. I can't use this site on my tablet, where I don't have an ad blocker, because the ads are so intrusive and take up so much of the screen. Are they also the reason why pages take so long to load on my fairly fast Galaxy Tab S4? On the big desktop monitor it's more in proportion, but I turned off my ad blocker a few minutes ago to get a feel for how bad it was and it will be going back on as soon as I've posted this. Reading and writing with graphics flashing constantly on the edge of my field of view is too unpleasant. Even if it's not a deliberate ploy by CRG to get as many as possible to pay </conspiracytheory>, it IS a deliberate tactic by the advertisers. If the ads were (a) reasonable in size and number, and (b) _not animated_, I'd be more than happy to disable the ad blocker permanently, but right now that's not going to happen. And if CRG carries out his threat to include ads which will get around ad blockers, maybe I'll just stop visiting. I know I won't be missed, I'm "just sayin".
> 
> I have an antisocial neighbour who plays annoying music in the garden, usually on a sunny afternoon when I want to be outside. So far he hasn't offered to stop doing it if I pay, but you can imagine how such a generous offer would go down.


If your neighbor was also providing you a useful service, say weeding your garden, for free, then perhaps you would be more tolerant of his music. Or maybe you would offer him an incentive to not play his music.


----------



## yungfat (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi, is the yearly free gift only applicable for US member?


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 7, 2020)

stevelee said:


> You can override the automatic badge in your profile easily enough. “FT-QL” is certainly not part of the automatic choices.



Yes, just go to your account details and set your own custom title.

The automatic titles are a way of promoting a user based on the number of posts. It gets updated from time to time.

Attached is a screen shot of the custom title entry in account details. Also shown is the promotion ladder which produces the titles. The admin can modify it pretty easily.


----------



## Erlend Krumsvik (Sep 7, 2020)

I have followed your site for years, and are happy to make a financial contribution. Good work!


----------



## toodamnice (Sep 7, 2020)

Done. $100 lifetime is well worth it. Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 7, 2020)

It's almost a great cycle of history.

People watch/use something "for free" but there are ads. The ads get more and more obnoxious because they are competing with each other for your attention. People come up with ways to simply skip the ads, everything from using a VCR and a remote control to skip them (for TV), to adblockers (the Internet), so then the advertisers try to thwart that, not willing to recognize that if they weren't so obnoxious people would tolerate the ads. It's a death spiral for the advertisers, the more they push the more the audiences rebel.

Finally someone is willing to PAY to get away from the damned advertisers, and that works OK for the provider, until, of course, he has to cut prices to compete with other content providers...and starts to sell ads. (How many cable networks sell advertising even though you're paying for the cable network already?)


----------



## dilbert (Sep 7, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's a death spiral for the advertisers, the more they push the more the audiences rebel.



Add to this that the value of serving an ad has dropped over time, so whereas 10 years ago maybe you only needed to server 2 ads to get $0.10, today you need to serve 5.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 7, 2020)

dilbert said:


> Add to this that the value of serving an ad has dropped over time, so whereas 10 years ago maybe you only needed to server 2 ads to get $0.10, today you need to serve 5.



Yep. The advertisers recognize that their ads won't be seen some percentage of the time, so they make them more obnoxious, which makes more people block them, which...

Death Spiral.


----------



## RoscoeVanDamme (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m always happy to support a solid platform with my own money rather than advertisements.


----------



## rinamiele (Sep 8, 2020)

Done. Happy to support all you do for our community.


----------



## sfericean (Sep 8, 2020)

Done. Thank you!


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 8, 2020)

Desperately need an option other than Paypal. For reasons I'll lkeep to myself I'll never use Payal.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 8, 2020)

Joules said:


> What, are you telling us the Sony trolls are not interested in paying money for the privilege to invade the otherwise presumably rational premium-only forum sections?  I'm sure Sony can toss them a coin to assert their dominance


I can assure you of the fact that Sony trolls will often go to great lengths to appear Canon neutral or even friendly. So yes, a really stealthy little rat like that would shell out the money.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 9, 2020)

Done.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 9, 2020)

Although I haven't visited the forums very much lately, the amount of discussions and things I've learned makes me support CR.

CRguy: please don't send me the gifts. I doubt that they'll be worth the hazzle of taxes and "handling cost" at PostNord (USD25/parcel).


----------



## kaihp (Sep 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yep. The advertisers recognize that their ads won't be seen some percentage of the time, so they make them more obnoxious, which makes more people block them, which...
> 
> Death Spiral.



On my own computers, I _always_ use an AdBlocker (with malware infected ads, this is the only sane choice). Now I'm also using a computer at a client, that is locked down hard, so I get to see the amount of obnoxious ads across the interwebs. Goodness me, it's horrible.


----------



## AUGS (Sep 9, 2020)

Although I haven't participated the forums very much (or lately), I must visit this site at least half a dozen times a day (especially in the current climate). I've also learnt so much from these forums over the years, that I am more that happy to support this site directly. Thanks CR Guy!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi CR Guy. 
Do I have the option to remove the CR Pro banner from my ID pane, I would sooner not stand out.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 9, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR Guy.
> Do I have the option to remove the CR Pro banner from my ID pane, I would sooner not stand out.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Or at least make it less obtrusive/distracting.


----------



## telemaque (Sep 9, 2020)

Like many others had written before me, I am using Adblockers on Firefox and had not even noticed there was any Ad on this site?!

But what I have noticed is the quality of this site and the quality of the work of a certain CR Guy ...

Very happy to be able to support this work and community.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 10, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR Guy.
> Do I have the option to remove the CR Pro banner from my ID pane, I would sooner not stand out.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


But a standout like yourself can’t avoid it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Much easier to read and post via Android now. Thank you.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Desperately need an option other than Paypal. For reasons I'll lkeep to myself I'll never use Payal.



I just chose the option to use a credit card. I didn't have to give further info to PayPal--beyond what I'd give to any online merchant, that is.


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Sep 11, 2020)

HikeBike said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy ... Time to create canonrumours.co.uk and do some rebranding.


Well better yet, make it canonrumours.com.au for several reasons, 
1. Australians speak and spell English words correctly.
2. The first major leak to the world about the R5 specs was on the Canon Australia website - yes we started off as convicts so it makes sense we stole the limelight (note it's not limelite... proper spelling again). 
3. As I type this down under, it is Saturday yet almost all of the world is still on Friday because we're ahead of the most of the planet so makes sense to base a site that's literally ahead of the rest. 
4. Anyone can get a .com name, but to get a .com.au you have to prove you are worthy and can justify being offered that name by the Australian Internet Naming Authority meaning real street cred, more than a common as muck domain name extension offered by other countries. 
5. Canon's FAVOURITE red is a well known COLOUR here, not a favorite color (what is that anyway?). 
I could keep going but I'm off to centre (not center) my attention at throwing some dollars at a CR Pro membership. No offence (not offense) to any non-antipodeans; it's all meant in good humour (not humor) and not fuelling (not fueling) a debate with my northern hemisphere neighbours (not neighbors).


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Sep 11, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I bet Noah Webster was always bottom of his school class at spelling and so thought " I'm going to create a dictshonary wer words r spelt as they sownd"


Noah Webster's concept of spelling words phonetically (ironically not fonetically) in the USA falls apart by the fact there is one US State called Kansas and another called Arkansas yet the latter is pronounced by Americans as Ahr-can-saw rather than ahr-can-zas as it would be if the phonetic rule made sense and was applied uniformly, that's before we touch on Connecticut and Tucson havng a silent "c" and the "s" not being vocalized in Illinois... just saying. 
Mind you, when I was a kid, all of my mates used to crack up laughing when the TV sitcom The Nanny would start and the jingle said "Til her boyfriend kicked her out in one of those crushing scenes, What was she to do, Where was she to go, She was out on her fanny..." because outside the USA, "fanny" refers to a different part of a woman's body than it does in the USA. Search the internet for the worldly meaning and imagine what 10 year boys thought hearing that in prime time TV every night hahahaha.


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 11, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> Mind you, when I was a kid, all of my mates used to crack up laughing when the TV sitcom The Nanny would start and the jingle said "Til her boyfriend kicked her out in one of those crushing scenes, What was she to do, Where was she to go, She was out on her fanny..." because outside the USA, "fanny" refers to a different part of a woman's body than it does in the USA. Search the internet for the worldly meaning and imagine what 10 year boys thought hearing that in prime time TV every night hahahaha.


This is hilarious. I had no idea!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> ..." because outside the USA, "fanny" refers to a different part of a woman's body than it does in the USA. Search the internet for the worldly meaning and imagine what 10 year boys thought hearing that in prime time TV every night hahahaha.


I’m both old and experienced enough to know what a European fanny is , though the modern fashion of shaving is a bit of a shame IMHO.

Incidentally my American friends tend to get a bit tetchy if I point out they can’t spel.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> Noah Webster's concept of spelling words phonetically (ironically not fonetically) in the USA falls apart by the fact there is one US State called Kansas and another called Arkansas yet the latter is pronounced by Americans as Ahr-can-saw rather than ahr-can-zas as it would be if the phonetic rule made sense and was applied uniformly, that's before we touch on Connecticut and Tucson havng a silent "c" and the "s" not being vocalized in Illinois... just saying.
> Mind you, when I was a kid, all of my mates used to crack up laughing when the TV sitcom The Nanny would start and the jingle said "Til her boyfriend kicked her out in one of those crushing scenes, What was she to do, Where was she to go, She was out on her fanny..." because outside the USA, "fanny" refers to a different part of a woman's body than it does in the USA. Search the internet for the worldly meaning and imagine what 10 year boys thought hearing that in prime time TV every night hahahaha.



The funny thing is I had a great grand aunt whom everyone called "Fanny" (this was obviously in the US) which even just knowing the US meaning I thought was...odd. (She had passed long before I was born.)

As for Arkansas/Kansas, I am informed that people in Kansas do pronounce it "Are-Kansas" not "Are can saw." Including the Arkansas river, from which the state got its name, which flows from Colorado (where it's "Are can saw") through Kansas ("Are Kansas"), Oklahoma (no idea what they do there) and then into Arkansas where it's the "Are can saw" once again.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I’m both old and experienced enough to know what a European fanny is , though the modern fashion of shaving is a bit of a shame IMHO.
> 
> Incidentally my American friends tend to get a bit tetchy if I point out they can’t spel.



It never occurs to you all, that maybe we are the only ones who CAN spell.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It never occurs to you all, that maybe we are the only ones who CAN spell.


Told you !


----------



## kupus (Sep 11, 2020)

Long time reader, but making first post here just to say thanks for the ad-free option. I learned a lot from the community here, and am happy to help fund such a great website.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> As for Arkansas/Kansas, I am informed that people in Kansas do pronounce it "Are-Kansas" not "Are can saw." Including the Arkansas river, from which the state got its name, which flows from Colorado (where it's "Are can saw") through Kansas ("Are Kansas"), Oklahoma (no idea what they do there) and then into Arkansas where it's the "Are can saw" once again.



I was traveling in Colorado with my friend who lives in western OK. He called the river "Are can saw," but then he is originally from Mississippi, so maybe reflects how he always said it. We saw the river a number of times in our travels. One time I was quite surprised to see a sign that we were crossing it, because I thought we were still on the other side of the Continental Divide. We had apparently crossed it again at a spot that wasn't remarkable enough for me to notice.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 12, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I was traveling in Colorado with my friend who lives in western OK. He called the river "Are can saw," but then he is originally from Mississippi, so maybe reflects how he always said it. We saw the river a number of times in our travels. One time I was quite surprised to see a sign that we were crossing it, because I thought we were still on the other side of the Continental Divide. We had apparently crossed it again at a spot that wasn't remarkable enough for me to notice.



If you were wandering around in the general vicinity of Leadville and the interstate north of it I can see where that would happen. Some of those passes don't seem like much--others are something else again!


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you were wandering around in the general vicinity of Leadville and the interstate north of it I can see where that would happen. Some of those passes don't seem like much--others are something else again!


Yes, it had to be somewhere around there. We spent a night in Leadville. Interesting place. Our hotel was also an antique store and had the reputation for being haunted. We first crossed the Continental Divide in Rocky Mountain National Park, and afternoon Leadville took Independence Pass. Those were a big deal. Even the eastern divide here in NC on I-40 and I-26 are hard to miss.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 12, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Yes, it had to be somewhere around there. We spent a night in Leadville. Interesting place. Our hotel was also an antique store and had the reputation for being haunted. We first crossed the Continental Divide in Rocky Mountain National Park, and afternoon Leadville took Independence Pass. Those were a big deal. Even the eastern divide here in NC on I-40 and I-26 are hard to miss.



Independence pass can actually be scary, but there's a road in Utah that beats the kapok out even that. As you approach from the north you are driving through kind of scrubby vegetation at highway speed, and you see the occasional sign about steep grades and curvy road ahead, But it's flat as a plate, and you see no mountains ahead. Suddenly you see that you are approaching a cliff (from the top side) and the very next sign you see is a hard left turn sign with "15 MPH" on it. (Roughly 25 kph for all of you non-Yankees.) The next thing you know, you are switchbacking down the nearly vertical side of a mesa that looks like something out of Road Runner cartoons. It turns out you had been on top of a mesa the whole time and didn't know it.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Independence pass can actually be scary, but there's a road in Utah that beats the kapok out even that. As you approach from the north you are driving through kind of scrubby vegetation at highway speed, and you see the occasional sign about steep grades and curvy road ahead, But it's flat as a plate, and you see no mountains ahead. Suddenly you see that you are approaching a cliff (from the top side) and the very next sign you see is a hard left turn sign with "15 MPH" on it. (Roughly 25 kph for all of you non-Yankees.) The next thing you know, you are switchbacking down the nearly vertical side of a mesa that looks like something out of Road Runner cartoons. It turns out you had been on top of a mesa the whole time and didn't know it.


My friend did almost all the driving. His Prius got 50+ mpg during the 5300-mile trip. but the way it drove was scary. I thought he just wasn't very skilled at mountain driving, speeding up into curves and slowing down out of them. He said that was the way the car reacted more than what he was doing. Going downhill it uses the braking force of the engine to charge the battery, so that must be part of it. I didn't do any driving in really mountainous areas, so I don't know if I could have done any better. Independence Pass was pretty scary, particularly coming down the other side. It would probably have been worse coming east.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

And getting back to photography, sort of, I have a few pictures from Leadville on this page, and pictures from Independence Pass are on the top of the following page.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I’m both old and experienced enough to know what a European fanny is , though the modern fashion of shaving is a bit of a shame IMHO.
> 
> Incidentally my American friends tend to get a bit tetchy if I point out they can’t spel.


I cain't spell and I am dern prowd of it! 'Merica!    BTW: What is a European fanny?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2020)

stevelee said:


> My friend did almost all the driving. His Prius got 50+ mpg during the 5300-mile trip. but the way it drove was scary. I thought he just wasn't very skilled at mountain driving, speeding up into curves and slowing down out of them. He said that was the way the car reacted more than what he was doing. Going downhill it uses the braking force of the engine to charge the battery, so that must be part of it. I didn't do any driving in really mountainous areas, so I don't know if I could have done any better. Independence Pass was pretty scary, particularly coming down the other side. It would probably have been worse coming east.


Two stories about Colorado: I used to drive big rigs. 1. I once missed a shift coming out of the Eisenhower tunnel and had a load of nickles headed for Las Vegas from the Denver mint. My weight was grossed at 80,000 lbs. There was no slowing the truck down. It was a runaway. By the time I got down into Silverthorn on I-70 I was going way over 100 mph with no way to stop... praying nobody would switch lanes in front of me. 2. Another time, as I was heading west on I-70, it was snowing like crazy and the tunnel was closed. For some reason, US-6 over Loveland Pass (This goes up and around the tunnel.) was not closed. It was about 3am. I chained up and took US-6. Extremely stressful. Sorry. Sometimes I like to share adventures.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I cain't spell and I am dern prowd of it! 'Merica!    BTW: What is a European fanny?


Shoot some of your models naked and you’ll find out


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Two stories about Colorado: I used to drive big rigs. 1. I once missed a shift coming out of the Eisenhower tunnel and had a load of nickles headed for Las Vegas from the Denver mint. My weight was grossed at 80,000 lbs. There was no slowing the truck down. It was a runaway. By the time I got down into Silverthorn on I-70 I was going way over 100 mph with no way to stop... praying nobody would switch lanes in front of me. 2. Another time, as I was heading west on I-70, it was snowing like crazy and the tunnel was closed. For some reason, US-6 over Loveland Pass (This goes up and around the tunnel.) was not closed. It was about 3am. I chained up and took US-6. Extremely stressful. Sorry. Sometimes I like to share adventures.


I can't remember for sure, but I think we missed the Eisenhower Tunnel. We crossed the Continental Divide in the national park, and after the park we got on I-70 for just a short stretch before we went south to Leadville. As stated above, we unwittingly crossed the divide back east before Leadville. Then we crossed it at Independence Pass. I've posted pictures of me at both the park and the Independence Pass crossings. From Aspen we headed north to I-70, but headed east for a bit. That portion of the road had not been open the last time my friend had been through there. Then we turned around and headed on to Grand Junction for the night. I found the bridges inside the tunnels interesting and took a few pictures.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 12, 2020)

Actually, it is a viaduct. Cue the Marx Brothers.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 12, 2020)

That was one of the last stretches of mainline interstate to be finished. Great care was taken not to trash the living things while building all of that. The piers were built, then the bridges extended from the bridges *without* working from the ground. Another stretch of I-70 in Utah was two lanes as late as the mid 1980s.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> That was one of the last stretches of mainline interstate to be finished. Great care was taken not to trash the living things while building all of that. The piers were built, then the bridges extended from the bridges *without* working from the ground. Another stretch of I-70 in Utah was two lanes as late as the mid 1980s.


Yes, I read up on it later. I could see why my friend wanted us to backtrack to see how it turned out. I was pleased to get the pictures through the windshield. There was certainly no place to get out and take pictures. That was my first trip using the G7X II. It acquitted itself quite well on the trip.

I had never been to Colorado before, so everything was new to me. Living in western Oklahoma, he had been to Colorado many times taking his family. He told me to get a one-way ticket to OKC, and after we explored Colorado, eastern Utah (another state I had not been to), and a swing through Santa Fe, he would bring me back to NC via Pensacola, Charleston, and Savannah, places he had never been. When people question my visiting an college friend in Savannah as part of my Rocky Mountain trip, I say that it didn’t make a lot of sense to me either.


----------



## HankMD (Sep 13, 2020)

I visit a few times per week, rarely participate in forum discussions. But I do hate ads and appreciate the service, so now I'm a "lifetime" member.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The funny thing is I had a great grand aunt whom everyone called "Fanny" (this was obviously in the US) which even just knowing the US meaning I thought was...odd. (She had passed long before I was born.)
> 
> As for Arkansas/Kansas, I am informed that people in Kansas do pronounce it "Are-Kansas" not "Are can saw." Including the Arkansas river, from which the state got its name, which flows from Colorado (where it's "Are can saw") through Kansas ("Are Kansas"), Oklahoma (no idea what they do there) and then into Arkansas where it's the "Are can saw" once again.


Yes, but Kansas is pronounced "hell" in Texas.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes, but Kansas is pronounced "hell" in Texas.



And Missouri is pronounced "misery" even in Missouri.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 16, 2020)

Dumb luck I happened to wander in on the last day of lifetime memberships. I'm not around too much these days, way too busy with life in general, but I'm happy to contribute however I can!


----------



## telemaque (Sep 16, 2020)

Rumours not rumors said:


> Well better yet, make it canonrumours.com.au for several reasons,
> 1. Australians speak and spell English words correctly.
> 2. The first major leak to the world about the R5 specs was on the Canon Australia website - yes we started off as convicts so it makes sense we stole the limelight (note it's not limelite... proper spelling again).
> 3. As I type this down under, it is Saturday yet almost all of the world is still on Friday because we're ahead of the most of the planet so makes sense to base a site that's literally ahead of the rest.
> ...




Seen from a French point of view... it was nice to read.

French people have a reputation of being "chauvinist" and defending their values and traditions in a stuburn way (arrogant way) ? 
Apparently, not the only ones on Earth ! 

God save the Republic, God save the pride of each one for his own culture, tradition and writing.

And obviously, we will follow the next Rugby match with great enthousiasm !


----------



## canonmike (Oct 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Paypal is it. Unless you're in Canada, you could send an EMT.


Not sure I understand the PayPal complaint. I have used them for yrs and have encountered no problems, that they couldn't fix. Anyone refusing to use PayPal, obviously doesn't buy or sell on Ebay, something that surprises me, as I frequently search for and buy used Canon gear using their auction app. Very difficult, almost impossible to purchase anything there without using PayPal. Simple, fast, trouble free transaction(s). Perhaps, the CR member posting dissatisfaction with Pay Pal can enlighten us as to why he doesn't like them. In the meantime, I use them, at least 2-3 times a week and more, including my recent Pay Pal pymt to Canon Rumors for the Lifetime Pro membership. Thks Craig, for making the Pro membership available and so easy to pay for.


----------

